# Then and Now



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Pics from WWII as it was then and as the spot is now. Some of the pics were a little larger than I'd anticipated. Hope you have a big monitor or one of those cool new 27" iMacs! 


















Didn't do such a good job with this one as I had to take it from the bus as we drove by.
Signed Band of Brothers pic

















Carentan

















Germans outside the chuch in St Mere Eglise

















Didn't quite get the angle perfect here









Chuch in St Mere Eglise


































Didn't know I was going to find this pic, so the shot isn't perfect.
La Fiere Bridge, Normandy, France. Where Marcus Heim and company held off Germans from crossing/taking the bridge for 3 days waiting for allied soldiers to arrive


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Awesome pics John. I hope to visit those places someday :thumbup:


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

You did a good job. I went to a few of those places and tried to do the same thing. Your pictures came out way better than the ones which I took.:thumbup:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

bimmerusam3 said:


> You did a good job. I went to a few of those places and tried to do the same thing. Your pictures came out way better than the ones which I took.:thumbup:


Thanks. The ones where I knew I was going to get the comparison pic I was fairly anal about trying to get the exact pic. Some of them I didn't know I was going to have the before pic so they aren't quite as exact. They are interesting to see the differences though.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

where are the soldiers?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Dave 330i said:


> where are the soldiers?


Huh? :dunno:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Snareman said:


> Huh? :dunno:


In the "Now" shots. Sorry.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Dave 330i said:


> In the "Now" shots. Sorry.


I told them to get out of the picture so I could get a clear shot.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice, thanks for sharing!!


----------

